# Joystick/throttle chair mount



## Garoad (Oct 1, 2011)

Hello,

Hopefully someone here will have some good suggestions for a project I'm thinking about. I have a gaming joystick and throttle which I'd like to mount onto a chair. Pictures here:



http://imgur.com/SblNw

(Last pic is from the side underneath one of the arms)

I might be able to just bolt two wood boards on top of the arms of the chair (I think the inside of the arms is flat wood), and then tie down the joystick on top of those somehow… but I guess the catch is that I'd prefer the whole thing (platforms + controls) to be easily removable/attachable. Another complication is that the padding of the arms is pretty thick - for a joystick/throttle you really want the surface to be as stable as possible, so I'll need to find a way to keep any platforms pretty solid (joystick has force feedback as well so it can shake pretty hard at times). I don't think I'll have a problem drilling through the arms but resting a platform on the padding probably won't offer sufficient stability by itself.

For making this stuff removable, I'm fine with leaving some contraption on the chair that it attaches to (although it'd be better if such attachment mounts somehow didn't cover the top arm rests).

Another option might be to build some sort of floor mount/stands.

Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------

